# multible routers in one table, or extension table?



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I once saw 3 PC routers for sale, mounted in the same tabletop. Setup for making doors.

Some how my router collection, is getting bigger, and thought, If I mounted an additional router, in my table extension, I would win, 2 ways. 2 router setups at one time, and storage for a router!

Wondering if anyone has done this? Pictures? Extension table might be small, to rig up 2 feanes.
Any ideas welcome


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Man, I like the thought of that and I'll be keeping an eye on this thread. Sorry I don't have any experience with it... yet.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This is cool*

Grizzly has a 3 spindle shaper for production shops:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Three-Spindle-Shaper/G9933

 

I have more than one router table so I can leave the setup as is without having to go back and reset the fence and cutter heights....PITA. :blink: bill


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Grizzly makes a three head shaper, typically used for cabinet doors. You could build a similar router table.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Three-Spindle-Shaper/G9933


----------

